# Light entertainment on a wet night!!



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Removed as I don't wish to bore you


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Seen it many times! Not such fun now!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Look it'a a wet night I need light entertainment.

Don't be put off by somone who doesn't

Frank


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just seen Brucie on Tv a few minutes ago cracking one of his hilarious 'jokes' - that's why I'm now on the computer.

Walking the dog on a wet night is more appealing than watching him and listening to jokes older than Methusalum.

From the 10th Century - about the time Brucie first appeared on Stage - 

'What hangs at a man’s thigh and wants to poke the hole that it’s often poked before?' 

Answer: 'A key'



I'm off to walk the dog!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

These repeats really p me off  

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats the trouble with you old un's. don't think about those poor youngsters who have never heard an ordinary joke told without swear words.Agree though that some are as old as the hills.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thats the trouble with you old un's. don't think about those poor youngsters who have never heard an ordinary joke told without swear words.Agree though that some are as old as the hills.
> 
> cabby


You "old uns" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: nearly spilt my tea.


----------

